# Bei welchem Verein ist der Vispas am günstigsten?



## jogibaer1996 (16. Februar 2010)

Hallo Boardies!
Ich würde mir gerne für dieses Jahr den Vispas kaufen. allerdings sind für mich als Jugendlichen 40 € und mehr eindeutig zu viel.
Kennt nicht jemand einen Verein, der den Vispas für Limburg preiswerter anbietet?
Denn ich habe gelesen, dass der Vispas eigentlich nur 14 € kostet und dann z.B. der Verein, dessen Vispas 42 € kostet, sich die übrigen 28 € in die Vereiskasse tut. (was dem Verein natürlich nicht zu verübeln ist)!

Grüße
Jogibaer


----------



## wilhelm (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bei welchem Verein ist der Vispas am günstigsten?*

Also Jogibaer,... der Vispass kostet je Verein zwischen 40 bis 50€ pro *JAHR !|kopfkrat*
Diesen Preis kann ich nicht als hoch empfinden#d, in Deutschland sind die Kosten für Fischereischein und diverser Erlaubnisscheine um ein vielfaches höher.:c
Ich denke für ein gesamtes Jahr in den Niederlanden in nahezu allen Gewässern Angeln zu können zu diesem Preis ist mehr als fair.
Also entweder sparen#6 oder die Eltern /Großeltern um Sponsoring bitten.

In diesem Sinne

Gruß Wilhelm:vik:


----------



## theundertaker (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bei welchem Verein ist der Vispas am günstigsten?*

Ich denke auch nicht, dass du billiger wegkommst...das geht ja schon fast nicht mehr =)) Ich würde auch um nen kleinen "Taschengeldvorschuss" bitten und mir dann den Schein besorgen ;-) Oder geh mal n paar Stündchen irgendwo jobben, dann sollte das Geld auch ziemlich schnell zu Verfügung stehen...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Udo561 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bei welchem Verein ist der Vispas am günstigsten?*

Hi Jogibaer,
ich bin mir nicht sicher ob du da etwas verwechselst.
Früher gab es die Angelberechtigung beim Postamt in NL ,
die kostete um die 12-14 Euro.
Aber seit es den Vispas gibt ist das etwas anderes , ich habe noch nie gehört das man diesen für unter 45 Euro bekommt.
Gruß Udo


----------



## DerSimon (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bei welchem Verein ist der Vispas am günstigsten?*

Wenn du nicht "so viel" ausgeben möchtest kannst du dir auch erstmal eine Wochenkarte holen. Quasi Testweise.
Die kostet in Roermond 6€. So viel habe ich zumindest letztes Jahr noch bezahlt.
Zu bekommen im VVV (Fremdenverkehr direkt am Marktplatz)


----------



## Tommi-Engel (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bei welchem Verein ist der Vispas am günstigsten?*

Falls 1996 Dein Geburtsjahr ist, müsstest Du mit dem Jugendvispas hinkommen. Und der kostet 17 €


----------



## theundertaker (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bei welchem Verein ist der Vispas am günstigsten?*

@Udo: Ich hab 42 Euronen bezahlt ;-)


----------



## Udo561 (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bei welchem Verein ist der Vispas am günstigsten?*

Morgen,
hier steht doch alles ,
Gruß Udo
http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/vispas.htm


----------



## jogibaer1996 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bei welchem Verein ist der Vispas am günstigsten?*

auf dieser Seite steht aber nicht, wo der Autor seinen Schein her hat...
@Tommi-Engel: ja, 1996 ist mein Geburtsjahr (19.01.1996)
wo bekomme ich den Schein denn dann für 17 €? also bei welchem Verein?

Grüße
Jogibaer


----------



## Tommi-Engel (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bei welchem Verein ist der Vispas am günstigsten?*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> auf dieser Seite steht aber nicht, wo der Autor seinen Schein her hat...
> @Tommi-Engel: ja, 1996 ist mein Geburtsjahr (19.01.1996)
> wo bekomme ich den Schein denn dann für 17 €? also bei welchem Verein?
> 
> ...


 
Komando zurück, man muss unter 14 Jahre alt sein.
Stichtag ist jewals der 1.1.


----------



## zanderzone (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bei welchem Verein ist der Vispas am günstigsten?*

Wir reden hier von 40 € im Jahr! Also 3,33 € im Monat!!
Besser als in Holland geht gar nicht!!!

Ich habe aber 28 € gezahlt für ein Jahr!!


----------



## Barschli (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bei welchem Verein ist der Vispas am günstigsten?*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Wir reden hier von 40 € im Jahr! Also 3,33 € im Monat!!
> Besser als in Holland geht gar nicht!!!
> 
> Ich habe aber 28 € gezahlt für ein Jahr!!


 
Wenn Du 28€ bezahlt hast, wüssten wir doch noch gerne über welchen Verein? Ist das denn der Vispas für Limburg oder für ein anderes Gebiet?


----------



## jogibaer1996 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bei welchem Verein ist der Vispas am günstigsten?*

das würd mich auch mal interessieren... WELCHER VEREIN??


----------



## jogibaer1996 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bei welchem Verein ist der Vispas am günstigsten?*

weiß nicht noch jemand einen Verein, bei dem es den Vispas für Holland/ Limburg preiswert gibt???


----------



## powermike1977 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bei welchem Verein ist der Vispas am günstigsten?*

nabend,
ich zahle wie tommy 28euros. komm mal nach maastricht.
lg,
mike


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bei welchem Verein ist der Vispas am günstigsten?*

hallo versuchs mal bei der *Hengelsport Centrale Limburg* Roermond da bekommst du als jugendlicher oder Auszubildender oder Rentner ein andern Preis ich bezahle voll das heißt 43 Euro inklusive Maas Plassen 
den Schein für die Maas Plassen brauchst du auch der kostet 6 Euro im Jahr der kostet für alle gleich


----------



## jogibaer1996 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bei welchem Verein ist der Vispas am günstigsten?*

@powermike: und mit dem schein kann ich dann in limburg angeln?
Wie heißt der Verein, und kann ich damit auch an die maasplassen?

Grüße
Jogibaer


----------



## jogibaer1996 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bei welchem Verein ist der Vispas am günstigsten?*

"tröööt-hoch-hol"
@powermike? wo kjann ich dann damit angeln? auch an maasplassen? wie heißt da der verein?

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Kandaules (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bei welchem Verein ist der Vispas am günstigsten?*

Der Vispas für Nordholland kostet für ein Jahr nur 25 Euro - zumindest laut Info hier im Forum.


----------



## wilhelm (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bei welchem Verein ist der Vispas am günstigsten?*

Die Jahreskarte kostet 300,-€

*Anmeldung für Jahreskarten frühzeitigt bei:
*

So hab ich mal aus einer Internetseite rauskopiert damit du mal siehst über was wir hier Reden!

Also geh zu einem Verein in deiner Nähe (Roermond) oder so oder zu einem Angelgerätehändler und hol dir die Papiere für Holland / Niederlande der Preis ist ja oft genug genannt worden oder las es einfach.
Schönen Gruß​


----------



## jogibaer1996 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bei welchem Verein ist der Vispas am günstigsten?*

wasn jetzt los? hat da etwa jemand schlechte laune???
immer locker durch die hose atmen!


----------



## powermike1977 (1. März 2010)

*AW: Bei welchem Verein ist der Vispas am günstigsten?*

moinsen,
also, maasplassenverguenning ist in den 28€ nicht drin, aber auch dort erhaeltlich. ansonmsten ganz normal in allen gewaessern der "lijst van viswateren" sowie inkl. der maastrichter gewaesser. ich habe mir die lizenz im "d'n öpper" gekauft. mal googeln, weil der nach weihnachten umgezogen ist. ansonsten mal im "flamingo" checken. ist der gleiche preis, nur die verkaufsgeier sind laestiger....und versuchen immerwieder dir ne rolle oder rute anzuschmieren . 
lg,
mike

p.s. KORREKTUR http://www.hengelsport-maastricht.nl/  30,50€! Extra Maasplaasen Lizenz 6€


----------



## Barschli (2. März 2010)

*AW: Bei welchem Verein ist der Vispas am günstigsten?*

Also bei dem Maastrichter Verein ist für mich nicht ganz ersichtlich, ob es sich um einen Vispas für Limburg handelt?
Aufgefallen ist mir nur der Satz:

*Verboden vis mee te nemen* !

das steht so nicht in meinen Papieren. Es gibt sicher Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße bzw. auch ganzjährig geschützte Arten, allerdings darf ich ja ein paar Brassen oder bis zu 2 Zander mitnehmen.


----------



## powermike1977 (2. März 2010)

*AW: Bei welchem Verein ist der Vispas am günstigsten?*

nabend.
es gibt keinen vispas nur fuer limburg. wenn du dir die verguenning holst, dann ist das fuer das ganze land. dabei bekommst du dann noch die karten fuer den entsprechenden verein, wo du dich quasi zum mitglied machst. deswegen die versch. kosten je nach shop/angelverein. sonst wuerde das auch echt wenig sinn machen...oder nicht?
fischmitnameverbot gilt fuer alle gewaesser in maastricht. deswegen steht es so nicht in deinen papieren-es gilt ja auch nicht fuers ganze land.
cheerio


----------



## jogibaer1996 (2. März 2010)

*AW: Bei welchem Verein ist der Vispas am günstigsten?*

aberwenn ich an die maas fahre, dann darf ich auch fisch mitnehmen, oder?
Grüße
Jogi


----------



## powermike1977 (2. März 2010)

*AW: Bei welchem Verein ist der Vispas am günstigsten?*

naja,
die maas geht von a-z, und in und um maastricht rum darfst du das nicht...
mike


----------



## jogibaer1996 (20. März 2010)

*AW: Bei welchem Verein ist der Vispas am günstigsten?*

soo...hab jetzt den Vispas gekauft... ich habe bei bergsma in kerkrade für Vispas und maasplassenvergunning 22€ bezahlt - zusammen... ist glaub ich der verein goudwinder Kerkrade oder sowas...
ist meiner meinung nach ein top- preis...
Grüße
Jogi


----------



## powermike1977 (26. März 2010)

*AW: Bei welchem Verein ist der Vispas am günstigsten?*

auf jeden fall günstig. viel spass!


----------



## Udo561 (26. März 2010)

*AW: Bei welchem Verein ist der Vispas am günstigsten?*

Hi Jogi
nach Möglichkeit bitte immer dazu schreiben welchen Vispas du gekauft hast , so macher " Erwachsene " ärgert sich sonst und meint er hätte zuviel gezahlt.
In deinem Fall gehe ich von einem Jugendpas aus , oder liege ich da falsch ?
Gruß Udo


----------



## jogibaer1996 (26. März 2010)

*AW: Bei welchem Verein ist der Vispas am günstigsten?*

hallo udo.
ich ärger euch doch gerne:vik:   ... ne, quatsch... hast recht, ist der jugendvispas. Mir wurde von jemandem erzählt, dass man den Jugendvispas nur bis  Jahre bekommt, aber der Angelverkäufer bei Bergsma in Kerkrade meinte, dass ich den Jugendvispas bekäme, wenn ich dieses Jahr nicht noch  werde. (bin im Januar erst geworden). Wer hat recht: mein bekannter oder der Verkäufer?

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Udo561 (27. März 2010)

*AW: Bei welchem Verein ist der Vispas am günstigsten?*

Hi Jogi,
so kenne ich ich .
Gruß Udo

Der 'JeugdVISpas' gilt nur für Kinder/Jugendliche unter 14 Jahren  (Grenzdatum: 1. Januar des betreffenden Jahres). Sind die Jungendlichen  14 Jahre alt oder älter, dann benötigen sie den VISpas.


----------



## jogibaer1996 (27. März 2010)

*AW: Bei welchem Verein ist der Vispas am günstigsten?*

ich bin aber 14 und habe den jugendvispas bekommen... muss ich jetzt nochmal ins angelgeschäft?? denn er hst mir den ja so verkauft und meinte, wenn ich bis zum jahresende 15 werde, gilt für mich der jugendvispas...
Güße
Jogi


----------



## Udo561 (27. März 2010)

*AW: Bei welchem Verein ist der Vispas am günstigsten?*

Hi,
ach , mal dir mal keine Gedanken , die fragen dich wohl nicht nach deinem Personalausweis , zeigste deinen Vispas und fertig.
Gruß Udo


----------



## wilhelm (27. März 2010)

*AW: Bei welchem Verein ist der Vispas am günstigsten?*

Hallo Udo 561
Ich möchte dir nicht zu nahe treten aber deine Auskunft ist mehr als bedenklich.#q#q
Man sollte entweder richtige oder aber keine Auskunft geben.
Für *Jogibaer1996 *unten ein Auszug aus den Gesetzlichen Bestimmungen der Niederlande.
Der Jugend VISpas
Für alle jungen Sportangler unter 14 Jahren gibt es ein gesondertes Dokument: den sog. "jeugdVISpas". Diese Ausweis ist bestimmt für alle Jugendmitglieder die bei Sportvisserij Nederland angeschlossenen Vereine. Mit dem jeugdVISpas erhalten junge Angler dieselben Möglichkeiten wie die erwachsenen Sportangler mit dem VISpas.
Jungangler kriegen selbstverständlich auch die landesweite Liste von Binnengewässer (inkl. evtl. Verbands- und Vereinsgewässer), welche sie automatisch mit dem jeugdVISpas erhalten. Sie dürfen dann auch an all diesen aufgelisteten Gewässern mit zwei Ruten und den gesetzlich erlaubten Ködern fischen. Es gelten dann auch dieselben Bedingungen wie beim VISpas, nur müssen die Jungangler unter 14 Jahren in Begleitung eines Erwachsenen sein, der dann im Besitz eines VISpas ist!
In aller Deutlichkeit: Der "jeugdVISpas" gilt nur für Jugendliche unter 14 Jahren (Grenzdatum: 1. Januar des betreffenden Jahres). Sind die Kinder 14 Jahre alt oder älter, dann benötigen sie den VISpas. Beide Dokumente sind gekoppelt an einer Vereinszugehörigkeit die Teil von Sportvisserij Nederland darstellt. Der jeugdVISpas ist somit auch Mitgliedsausweis des betreffenden Angelsportvereins.

Wie so oft gilt auch hier eine Ausnahme das Jugendliche eine Erlaubnis bzw. Vispas benötigen um zu fischen. Jugendlichen bis14 Jahren sind davon freigestellt, wenn sie in Begleitung eines Erwachsenen mit gültiger Erlaubnis (VISpas oder Kleine VISpas) sind. Allerdings darf dann das Kind nur mit einer Rute angeln! Schau bitte hier noch einmal nach und handel entsprechend
http://www.sportvisserijnederland.nl/vispas/deutsch/?page=jugend


Udo nichts für ungut aber das was du da gemacht hast war S...........

Gruß Wilhelm#h


----------



## jogibaer1996 (27. März 2010)

*AW: Bei welchem Verein ist der Vispas am günstigsten?*

d.h. ich muss wieder ins angelgeschäft und nen neuen vispas besorgen???
aber dann ist doch der Fachverkäufer schuld, wenn der mir so einen Vispas verkauft... der hat noch gefragt, ob ich bis ende das jahres noch  werde, hab ich gesagt nein und dann hat er gesagt, dass ich dann den JeugdVispas bekomme...

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## wilhelm (27. März 2010)

*AW: Bei welchem Verein ist der Vispas am günstigsten?*

Hallo *jogibaer1996 Ja sieht leider so aus.*

Wenn du mit dem falschen Visspass erwischt wirst,wirst du eine heftige Anzeige bekommen( Deine Eltern eventuell) und kannst deine Angelsachen loswerden denn die können Beschlagnahmt werden.

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## jogibaer1996 (27. März 2010)

*AW: Bei welchem Verein ist der Vispas am günstigsten?*

.ne, wilhelm: ich hab glück gehabt: im internet (aus der Seite, aus der du  Zitiert hast) steht, dass der Stichtag an dem gezählt wird der 1.1. ist. und am 1.1. dieses Jahres war ich ja noch 13, denn ich bin erst am 19.01. 14 geworden... deshalb bin ich dieses jahr mit dem Jeugdvispas noch völlig legal unterwegs... nur nächstes jahr nehm ich dann den richtigen Vispas...
Puuh... mir fällt ein Stein vom Herzen...

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Bassattack (27. März 2010)

*AW: Bei welchem Verein ist der Vispas am günstigsten?*

Hallo |wavey:Anglerboardis ,soweit ich weiss ,bekommt man bei Bergsman  (Kerkrade)den Visspas schon für 38€ ich habe dieses Jahr 53€ Bezahlt aber wie gesagt ,man muss auch immer den Personalausweiss dabei haben falls eventuell der kontrolleur danach fragt hat man ihn nicht bekommt man richtig ärger ist mir schon so oft passiert ,der Vispas ist ja im Kreditkarten format ,leider ohne Passbild und somit könte ja jeder mit den Vispas am Gewässer Angeln ,für eine Gründliche kontrolle des Vispas inhaber muss man den Personalausweiss mit sich füren ,alleine deswegen wenn man sich im Ausland befiendet.|supergri|rolleyes#6


----------



## Bassattack (27. März 2010)

*AW: Bei welchem Verein ist der Vispas am günstigsten?*

@Jogib.Willhelm hat in der sicht volkommen recht normalerweisse ist der Jugend Vispas nur bis 14 Jahre Gültig ,bei deinen fall dürfte normalerweise kein JugenVispas ausgestellt werden ,|kopfkrat 

!!Achso in dem falle kannst du mit dem Vispas volkommen beruigt fischen

Informiere dich genau ,weill solltest du eventuell kontrolliert werden wird es dich sehr ärgen wenn du strafe bezahlen musst.

Mfg Bassattack.


----------



## jogibaer1996 (27. März 2010)

*AW: Bei welchem Verein ist der Vispas am günstigsten?*

ich habe mir mal die Übersetzung der Bestimmungen für den Jeugdvispas auf www.sportvisserijnederland.nl  durchgelesen und da stand:

,,Der "jeugdVISpas" gilt nur für Jugendliche unter 14 Jahren (Grenzdatum: 1. Januar des betreffenden Jahres). Sind die Kinder 14 Jahre alt oder älter, dann benötigen sie den VISpas. Beide Dokumente sind gekoppelt an einer Vereinszugehörigkeit die Teil von Sportvisserij Nederland darstellt. Der jeugdVISpas ist somit auch Mitgliedsausweis des betreffenden Angelsportvereins.''
d.h. an diesem Grenzdatum (dem 1.1.) war ich noch 13, weil ich am 19.1. erst vierzehn geworden bin.
Damit ist dann bestätigt, dass der Verkäufer recht hatte, oder?

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## wilhelm (27. März 2010)

*AW: Bei welchem Verein ist der Vispas am günstigsten?*

Hallo Jogibaer , dann hast du noch Glück gehabt wenn du am 01.Januar 2010 noch 13 Jahre warst und ich das richtig lese, ist es wohl so wie du schon sagtest.

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## jogibaer1996 (27. März 2010)

*AW: Bei welchem Verein ist der Vispas am günstigsten?*

juuuuuuuuuhuuuuuuuuuuuu!!! party....... dann gehts am dienstag und mittwoch los an die Maas :-D
noch kurz vor der Schonzeit mal mein Glück auf Zander und Barsch probieren...

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Bassattack (27. März 2010)

*AW: Bei welchem Verein ist der Vispas am günstigsten?*

|supergri Ja dann wünsch ich dir mal Viel Glück und 
PETRI HEIL#6


----------



## wilhelm (27. März 2010)

*AW: Bei welchem Verein ist der Vispas am günstigsten?*

Na, dann viel Glück und Monsterbarsche.
Und schöne Osterferien wünsche ich dir. Bitte Ausweis nicht vergessen, ist in den Niederlanden Mitführpflicht da du ja dort auch Ausländer bist. Wäre nett wenn du Laichbarsche oder Zander wieder schwimmen lässt.

Gruß Wilhelm

Der will Wäre nicht Groß schreiben der Teufel.....


----------



## jogibaer1996 (27. März 2010)

*AW: Bei welchem Verein ist der Vispas am günstigsten?*

dankeschön... werde ich haben... 
bin ja kein unmensch... die laichfische kommen wieder rein...
Grüße
Jogi


----------



## wilhelm (27. März 2010)

*AW: Bei welchem Verein ist der Vispas am günstigsten?*

Na dann Petri Heil.

Gruß Wilhelm


----------

